# Vest Cup: Downhill Rennen auf Hoppenbruch am 22.08.09?



## Nalini (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

im Rahmen des Vest Cups soll am 22.08.09 ein Enduro-/Downhillrennen auf der Halde Hoppenbruch oder Ewald stattfinden...
siehe http://www.time-and-voice.com/veranstaltungen.php?id=12&details
Leider finde ich sonst keinerlei nähere Infos, Anmeldung, Strecke usw.
Hat einer vielleicht mehr Infos??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fhal (28. Juni 2009)

Hört sich super an, für das Enduro-Rennen könnten meine Fähigkeiten schon reichen 

Ich kenne jemanden beim SV Steele (scheint ja Veranstalter zu sein), ich frag da mal nach und meld mich dann hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nalini (28. Juni 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Hört sich super an, für das Enduro-Rennen könnten meine Fähigkeiten schon reichen
> 
> Ich kenne jemanden beim SV Steele (scheint ja Veranstalter zu sein), ich frag da mal nach und meld mich dann hier.



Super, Dank dir


----------



## Nforcer (29. Juni 2009)

Streckenführung wäre mal interessant


----------



## Fhal (29. Juni 2009)

Tjo, die einzigen wirklich längeren und mehr oder weniger technischen Trails wären der hinter der Dirtline (zur blauen Fußgängerbrücke) und der hinter dem Windrad (mit den Drops). 

Da es ein Enduro-Rennen sein soll kurbelt man vielleicht einen hoch (den hinter der Dirtline) und knallt dann den anderen Runter (hinterm Windrad).

Die anderen Trails auf der Halde sind ja jetzt nicht so der Knaller und teilweise in einem sehr schlechten Zustand.

Edith sagt: Reiner Schleifenbaum vom Sv Steele hat mich jetzt an jemanden von selmastar.de verwiesen, scheinbar sind die der Veranstalter. Auf deren Homepage finde ich jedoch nichts und auf meine Anfrage zu dem Event hab ich noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Nalini (29. Juni 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Edith sagt: Reiner Schleifenbaum vom Sv Steele hat mich jetzt an jemanden von selmastar.de verwiesen, scheinbar sind die der Veranstalter. Auf deren Homepage finde ich jedoch nichts und auf meine Anfrage zu dem Event hab ich noch keine Antwort bekommen.


Danke für deine Bemühungen..
Als ich eine Mail an Sv Steele geschrieben habe, bekam ich leider keine Antwort...


----------



## DC. (29. Juni 2009)

haha, na wenn weiter nix an hindernissen kommt fahr ih das "enduro rennen" mit meinem 80mm Kona.
werden sehn ob noch was anderes kommt, aber als local will ich mir das vergnügen diesmal nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Fhal (2. Juli 2009)

_Nächste Woche gibt es mehr Infos auf www.vest-cup.com
iRide Enduro / DH powerd by ROCKSTAR Energy Drink
Max. 100 Starter
Startgeld 10 Voranmeldung, 15 Nachmeldung

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

[...] _

Das gabs bislang als Antwort, nicht besonders viel.

Am meisten interessiert mich ja die Streckenführung.


----------



## BIKEPROS (3. Juli 2009)

Die Streckenführung für das Enduro / DH Rennen wird erst am Renntag bekannt gegeben.
Gleiche Chance für alle!
Die Strecke wird sehr langweilig sein, keine grossen Sprünge, keine technischen Passagen und viel zu treten haben.


----------



## Fhal (4. Juli 2009)

BIKEPROS schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung für das Enduro / DH Rennen wird erst am Renntag bekannt gegeben.
> Gleiche Chance für alle!
> Die Strecke wird sehr langweilig sein, keine grossen Sprünge, keine technischen Passagen und viel zu treten haben.



Hört sich ja richtig verlockend an, ich hoffe, dass die 100 Starterplätze reichen 

Möchtest du auch eine Quelle für deine Aussage angeben oder stammen diese Infos aus deinem Frühstücksflocken-Orakel?


----------



## M::::: (4. Juli 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> _Nächste Woche gibt es mehr Infos auf www.vest-cup.com
> iRide Enduro / DH powerd by ROCKSTAR Energy Drink
> Max. 100 Starter
> Startgeld 10 Voranmeldung, 15 Nachmeldung
> ...



Jo, für nen Unternehmen das "Sport+Kommunikation" im Logo stehen hat,find ich das auch eher dürftig .  Die HP besteht ja quasi nur aus Logo s und glänzt sonst nur durch ihre schiere Existenz 

Zu mal ich auch nur zufällig darauf gestossen bin,als ich auf der T+V HP nach den Startzeiten für s CC Rennen gesucht hab.
Bin ja mal gespannt was es da nächste Woche zu sehen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fhal (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bezweilfe, dass dort nächste Woche schon Infos sind...

Mir gings genauso als ich mir die Seite angeschaut habe, das sah alles aus, als wäre die Seite bzw. das Unternehmen selbst noch im Aufbau befindlich. Na schauen wir mal, man muss es ja nicht schlecht reden bevor überhaupt was passiert ist


----------



## Fhal (10. Juli 2009)

So, es ist jetzt etwa eine Woche um und es gibt auf der angegebenen Web-Adresse immernoch keine News.

Ich hab den Veranstalter nochmal angeschrieben und hoffe auf ein etwas detailierteres Feedback.


----------



## DC. (10. Juli 2009)

schon doof das da nix kommt


----------



## Nalini (10. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute, auf www.vest-cup.com ist jetzt alles online + Anmeldungen 
Wir sehen uns spätestens alle beim Rennen...


----------



## Fhal (10. Juli 2009)

*zack*

Auch angemeldet.

Mich würd ja die Streckenführung brennend interessieren...
Ein Glück wohn ich so nah an der Halde, dann kann ich Freitag mal
gucken gehen wo sie die Strecke lang gelegt haben


----------



## DC. (11. Juli 2009)

hehe, bin auch dabei. eben angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (12. Juli 2009)

Hat einer von euch schon ne Anmeldebestätigung/Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen  ?

Bin ich zu doof zum gucken oder ist "Samstag" im Moment die einzige Info zur Startzeit ?

Gruß M


----------



## DC. (12. Juli 2009)

> Bin ich zu doof zum gucken oder ist "Samstag" im Moment die einzige Info zur Startzeit ?


neee, ich wundert mich auch. die infos plätschern nur häppchenweise ein. finde das schon ein bisschen schade (nicht sehr professionell).


----------



## Fhal (13. Juli 2009)

Jo, der Veranstalter scheint selber noch nicht zu wissen wie die Veranstaltung abläuft 

Ist zwar noch ein Monat Zeit aber mich würds stören wenns in meiner Verantwortung liegen würde. Schätze mal es wurden am WE einfach keine Emails abgerufen und wir bekommen heute die Mail mit den Konto-Daten.

Wenn die Veranstaltung dann ins Wasser fällt wissen wir, dass der gute Mann mit unserem Geld in den Urlaub gefahren ist


----------



## MichaH2 (13. Juli 2009)

Immer diese schlechte Stimmung, hier rumhacken, da rumhacken  es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen, Oliver, der Eigentümer von Selmastar, ist zur Zeit dabei die DH/Freeridestrecke in Braunlage/Harz zu bauen. Das ist ein Megaprojekt, fast 4 km lang! naja, nächstes WE ist die Eröffnungsveranstaltung und da müssen alle ran, auch der Chef vom ganzen persönlich, sonst wird das nix  
Das der Enduro/DH Lauf auf Ewald nicht so megalang wird sollte jedem klar sein, das geben die Halden einfach nicht her, obs langweilig wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Streckenführung nicht kenne (sonst wäre ich ja klar im Vorteil bzgl. Training) aber mal abwarten Jungs..da wird schon was nettes dabei sein. Massen/ Le Mans Starts verbieten sich ja bei der durchschnittlichen Wegbreite, leider. 

Durchhalten

Michael


----------



## DC. (13. Juli 2009)

> Massen/ Le Mans Starts verbieten sich ja bei der durchschnittlichen Wegbreite, leide


rumschei$modus an:
wie blöd, die XC-radler fahren ja auch zusammen.

rumschei$modus aus:
wird bestimmt trotzdem lustig


----------



## Fhal (14. Juli 2009)

1.) Von langweilig hat keiner was gesagt (oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen).

2.) Woher sollten wir Unwürdigen wissen, dass der Herr grad am anderen Ende der Welt rumspringt? Einen Abwesenheits-Assistenten hab sogar ich  Der erzählt Menschen die mich anmailen dann warum ich mich grad nicht direkt zurückmelde. Könnte ja bei einem Professionellen schon Sinn machen, gell? 

3.) Ich find Massenstarts, auch wenn ich noch keinen mitgemacht habe, doof da ich nicht in andere Leute reinfallen mag nur weil irgendwer nicht still stehen oder gerade aus fahren kann. Daher ist ein Einzelstart total super. Da verletzt sich dann nicht die erste Hälfte des Fahrerfeldes schon im Startbereich 

4.) Eine vergleichweise kurze Strecke kommt meiner schlechten Kondition sehr entgegen.


----------



## MichaH2 (14. Juli 2009)

BIKEPROS schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung für das Enduro / DH Rennen wird erst am Renntag bekannt gegeben.
> Gleiche Chance für alle!
> Die Strecke wird sehr langweilig sein, keine grossen Sprünge, keine technischen Passagen und viel zu treten haben.





Fhal schrieb:


> 1.) Von langweilig hat keiner was gesagt (oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen).



ÄÄÄÄH, Ja!  

Naja, Massenstars a la LeMans sind eigentlich immer großes Unterhaltungskinos wenn sich die Meute auf die Räder stürzt, die DH Burschis kaum ihre Räder vom Boden heben können während die Hardtailfraktion schon um die erste Kurve ist, die ersten Abflüge beim Rumschubsen, hehehe.. 
man wird sehen, aber mit der nicht ganz so vorbildlichen Komunikation geb ich Dir recht...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Fhal (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wer "bikepros" ist, aber hinter so einem Usernamen vermute ich nicht besonders viel


----------



## MichaH2 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei dem Namen, klingt so richtig nach, ja, weiß auch nicht, nicht das ich nachher noch wegen übeler Nachrede dran bin .

War gestern Abend oben auf der Halde, mann, alles zugewuchert und der totale Zeckenalarm, also, abgesehen von denen die in den Büschen lustige Fotos machen, mein ich. (Ist mir sonst im Sommer nie so aufgefallen das sich eine Menge seltsamer Pärchen in den Büschen rumtreiben, haben die kein Zuhause?) 
Auf jeden Fall war ich beim Duschen 3 mal von den netten Viechern geentert. Deswegen mein Rat, nach dem Biken immer schön in die Hose gucken!  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DC. (15. Juli 2009)

waren gestern abend auch ein bisschen die halde unsicher machen. waren mit zwei roten bikes unterwegs, sind wir uns begegnet?
zum thema zecken: hab mir mal eine in der haard eingefangen, an äußerst exponierter stelle.
auf der halde hab ich eher probleme mit den atom-mücken. sind irgendwie verseucht, machen übelst dicke flatschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (15. Juli 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wer "bikepros" ist, aber hinter so einem Usernamen vermute ich nicht besonders viel



Zu mal sich die Frage stellt, woher er weiß das die Strecke langweilig wird , wenn selbige erst am Renntag bekannt gegeben wird .


----------



## Fhal (15. Juli 2009)

Das Rätsel konnte ich mittlerweile lösen, dadurch hat sich die Information als valide herausgestellt (sofern ich dem Informanten glauben darf) aber ein anderes Problem ist aufgetaucht. Da ich die Veranstaltung aber nicht wirklich klein reden will sondern mich auf das Event freue, beiße ich mir auf die virtuelle Zunge.

Alles wird gut.

Nur die Konto-Daten hätt´ ich langsam gern mal, muss doch mein Geld irgendwie loswerdenn.


----------



## Nalini (15. Juli 2009)

DC. schrieb:


> auf der halde hab ich eher probleme mit den atom-mücken. sind irgendwie verseucht, machen übelst dicke flatschen!



WORD
Das können keine normalen Mücken sein, die stechen ja fast durch die Protektoren durch. Mein Flatschen am Bein ist so groß und Blut unterlaufen, da könnte man meinen, mich hat ein Hund gebissen.


----------



## Christer (15. Juli 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Das Rätsel konnte ich mittlerweile lösen, dadurch hat sich die Information als valide herausgestellt (sofern ich dem Informanten glauben darf)



Der "Informant" war ich. Also stimmt die "Info" auch. 

Die Frage ist vielleicht einfach nur, aus welcher Sichtweise man das Posting von Bikepros sieht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Fhal (16. Juli 2009)

Da hier, soweit ich die Leute persönlich kenne, keine "Downhill-Kiddies" nach dem Rennen gefragt haben finde ich die Aussage (vom Veranstalter selber) schwierig im Vorfeld von einer "langweiligen" Strecke zu sprechen. Aber vielleicht ist mir auch die subtile Ironie entgangen...


----------



## M::::: (16. Juli 2009)

Ah so, jetzt ist auch bei mir der Groschen (Cent ?) gefallen 

Vielleicht löst bikepros das Rätsel um die subtile Ironie noch auf. So was ist ja mit unter in nem Forum schwer zu transportieren (erst recht wenn man Smilieverweigerer ist) 

"Keine technischen Passagen und viel treten" kling für mich eher na MA Rennen


----------



## MichaH2 (16. Juli 2009)

DC. schrieb:


> waren gestern abend auch ein bisschen die halde unsicher machen. waren mit zwei roten bikes unterwegs, sind wir uns begegnet?


Hmm, glaub nicht.


DC. schrieb:


> zum thema zecken: hab mir mal eine in der haard eingefangen, an äußerst exponierter stelle.


Kenn ich, vor allem lustig wenn der Hausarzt eine Ärztin ist (zwecks Entfernung und Kontrolle auf Borelliose Infektion), das ist bei meiner in der Praxis schon ein Running Gag  deswegen auch der Tipp mit dem in die Hose gucken.



DC. schrieb:


> auf der halde hab ich eher probleme mit den atom-mücken. sind irgendwie verseucht, machen übelst dicke flatschen!


Tja, da sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen was so alles aus der Halde gespült wird und sich in den Bruttümpeln/Pfützen sammelt. Ob das so ganz koscher ist...?



Fhal schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist mir auch die subtile Ironie entgangen...






M::::: schrieb:


> Ah so, jetzt ist auch bei mir der Groschen (Cent ?) gefallen
> 
> "Keine technischen Passagen und viel treten" kling für mich eher na MA Rennen



Hehehe, ich hab auch 3 Anläufe gebraucht! Aber vielleicht sagt er das auch nur damit die Erwartungen der Starter nicht zu hoch geschraubt sind und ähnliche Strecken wie in Winterberg oder Willingen erwartet werden. Was ich natürlich von einer 200 m hohen Halde erwarte, mit min. 3 Steinfeldern und 2 5-8m Drops, Tables und alles schön verblockt plus 2 Km Abfahrtstrecke. Und selbstverständlich mit Lift nach oben. Alles andere wäre ja eine totale Pleite. Muuuhahahahaha.....

Gruß

Micha


----------



## maoam1988 (24. Juli 2009)

kann mir zufällig wer von euch sagen wie lang sich das mit der anmeldung hinzieht? 
ich hab nen bischen panik das evtl. schon alle plätze vergeben sind ^^
hatte dem jetzt halt alles per mail geschickt aber keine antwort erhalten und an tel. geht der mensch ja auch mal nicht -.-


----------



## DC. (24. Juli 2009)

hab mich auch vor über ner woche angemeldet und noch keine nachricht bekommen....man darf sich wohl über nix mehr wundern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (24. Juli 2009)

maoam1988 schrieb:


> kann mir zufällig wer von euch sagen wie lang sich das mit der anmeldung hinzieht?
> ich hab nen bischen panik das evtl. schon alle plätze vergeben sind ^^
> hatte dem jetzt halt alles per mail geschickt aber keine antwort erhalten und an tel. geht der mensch ja auch mal nicht -.-



Das geht wohl den meißten so , das spricht auch nicht gerade für die Veranstaltung.
Werde mir dann wohl was anderes für das Wochenende raussuchen müssen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MichaH2 (27. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Das geht wohl den meißten so , das spricht auch nicht gerade für die Veranstaltung.
> Werde mir dann wohl was anderes für das Wochenende raussuchen müssen .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Leute, macht euch locker! Das Rennen ist erst am 22.08. und nicht nächste Woche! , was macht Ihr denn für einen Alarm, seit Ihr etwa so unflexibel das ihr hier schon wieder mal ein Fass aufmachen müsst, weil 4 wochen vor dem Rennen noch keine Anmeldung/Bestätigung/Zahlungsaufforderung bei euch im Maileingang/Postkasten liegt. 

Gruß

Micha (leider gibts kein Kopfschüttel Smiley)


----------



## maoam1988 (27. Juli 2009)

es geht hier nicht um flexiblität sondern um organisation!

ich wüsste z.b gerne wie es evtl. mit nem werkstattzelt ausschaut.(pavillion/zelt mit montageständer und kisten mit ersatzteilen und z.b getränken, sitzmöglichkeiten etc. ) da wir höchstwarscheinlich  mit mehreren in einem team antreten wäre das wohl nicht verkehrt falls etwas kaputt geht, so muss man dann nicht noch nach hause und die sachen so auch die wiese legen möchte ich auch nicht.

nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, die sachen soll er nicht stellen sondern die bringen wir dann mit!

ich werde den morgen nochmals versuchen anzurufen und das zu klären.

sollte jemand von euch auch intresse an sowas haben hätte ich sogar noch ein zweites etwas kleineres zelt (4,50tx3,90bx2,10h) oder man könnte sich das große teilen (5,70tx4,20bx2,10h)...
aber erstmal sehn obs überhaupt möglich ist.


Jan


----------



## M::::: (27. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Leute, macht euch locker! Das Rennen ist erst am 22.08. und nicht nächste Woche! , was macht Ihr denn für einen Alarm, seit Ihr etwa so unflexibel das ihr hier schon wieder mal ein Fass aufmachen müsst, weil 4 wochen vor dem Rennen noch keine Anmeldung/Bestätigung/Zahlungsaufforderung bei euch im Maileingang/Postkasten liegt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha (leider gibts kein Kopfschüttel Smiley)



Nun ja ,zum einen ist s schon mal sehr unüblich das ~3,5 Wochen vor dem Rennen so gar keine Info s vorliegen . Zum anderen sind manche Leute in der Tat unflexibel. Das liegt aber nicht zwingend daran, das die Betroffenen alles Chefspießer sind ,sondern daran das sie auch Samstags arbeiten müssen und/oder Kinder haben. Das will alles organisiert werden. Zumindest eine Startzeit und eine kurze Info, das es mit Meldegeschichten etwas dauert, ist doch echt nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Fhal (27. Juli 2009)

Zumal es ja für den Veranstalter auch alles andere als unangenehm sein sollte, wenn die Leute vorzeitig ihr Geld loswerden wollen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch bei meinem Arbeitgeber Interesse an der Veranstaltung . wecken können, dort besteht Redebedarf bzgl. einer möglichen Mitarbeit im nächsten Jahr. Auch dazu hab´ ich noch keine Antwort erhalten...

Daher habe ich aktuell den Eindruck, dass der gute Mann seine Emails nicht ließt. Das hindert mich nicht daran am Rennen teilzunehmen, aber ein bissl komisch find ich das alles schon. Zumal ja dann auch noch ein neuer Sponsor auf der Seite aufgetaucht ist, ganz so abwesend kann Hr. Fuhrmann ja dann nicht sein


----------



## pseudosportler (28. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Leute, macht euch locker! Das Rennen ist erst am 22.08. und nicht nächste Woche! , was macht Ihr denn für einen Alarm, seit Ihr etwa so unflexibel das ihr hier schon wieder mal ein Fass aufmachen müsst, weil 4 wochen vor dem Rennen noch keine Anmeldung/Bestätigung/Zahlungsaufforderung bei euch im Maileingang/Postkasten liegt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha (leider gibts kein Kopfschüttel Smiley)




Ich denke mal die meisten hier sind mehr als locker und Alarm macht auch keiner.
Eine berechtigte Kritik sollte man doch wohl ertragen können, wen nicht macht es einen nicht seriöser, oder ?
Den Kopfschüttel Smiley würden wohl die meisten an ein Kommentar über deinen Post benutzen.
Mein Arbeitgeber möchte auch langsam wissen ob ich jetzt frei haben will oder nicht, das kommt aber stark auf die Startzeit an, da ich bis Sa 6 Uhr Nachtschicht habe würde ich schon gerne wissen wann es los geht und ob ich nach der Schicht noch Zeit für 4-5 Stunden schlaff habe oder frei nehmen soll.
Ebenso haben andere Leute eventuell noch Familie, Frau, Mann und/oder Kind, die wiesen wollen wann wer zu Hause ist oder den Wagen brauch.
Außerdem ist es mehr als unüblich für ein Rennen so ohne Infos da zu stehen.
Also bin ich raus und hebe mir den Tag Urlaub für ein seriös geplantes MTB Event auf .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fhal (28. Juli 2009)

Statt uns zu ärgern können wir ja alternativ über die mögliche Streckenwahl spekulieren, da konkrete Bauprojekte wohl den zeitlichen Rahmen sprengen werden es ja wohl nur bereits existente Strecken sein können.

Ich geb´ mal nen Tipp ab: erst den Hauptweg hochkurbeln (ich freu mich jetzt schon total, im vollen Gerappel bei 40°) und dann den Trail hinterm Windrad runter oder alternativ zur Dirtline rüber und den Trail dahinter runter. Möglicherweise wird aber auch die Schneise aus dem letzten Jahr freigeräumt, dann hätte man das Ende der Strecke quasi direkt beim Start-/Zielbereich.


----------



## MichaH2 (28. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die meisten hier sind mehr als locker und Alarm macht auch keiner.
> Eine berechtigte Kritik sollte man doch wohl ertragen können, wen nicht macht es einen nicht seriöser, oder ?
> Den Kopfschüttel Smiley würden wohl die meisten an ein Kommentar über deinen Post benutzen.
> Mein Arbeitgeber möchte auch langsam wissen ob ich jetzt frei haben will oder nicht, das kommt aber stark auf die Startzeit an, da ich bis Sa 6 Uhr Nachtschicht habe würde ich schon gerne wissen wann es los geht und ob ich nach der Schicht noch Zeit für 4-5 Stunden schlaff habe oder frei nehmen soll.
> ...



Ok, da kann man nichts machen. Nur finde ich es ein bißchen hart  wenn hier davon gesprochen wird das es ein nicht seriöses MTB Event wäre , das ganze Ding ist im Zuge des NRW Cups, also als Rahmenveranstaltung, geplant. Da noch keiner Geld bezahlt hat, kommt bei "nichtstattfinden" keiner zu schaden. Wenn Du natürlich arbeiten musst, ist das ein Grund nicht zu kommen. Arbeit und Familie geht nun mal vor, besser so, als am Tag des Rennens frei genommen zu haben, Kinder vernachlässigt, Frau den Wagen wegenommen und dann nachher vollkommen entäuschte Postings zu schreiben das der Lauf voll was für den Arsch war, kein DH/Enduro, etc.etc. weil die Halde nur 100 HM hatte, die Strecke nur 600 m lang und total langweilig mit viel treten war und Du Dir deswegen extra frei genommen, die Kinder vernachlässigt und deine Frau sauer ist weil Du mal wieder zum MTB Rennen gefahren bist (geht mir übrigens auch immer so...) 

Ich kenne die Strecke nicht, um das hier noch mal anzumerken, weiß aber, das nur offizielle Strecken befahren werden dürfen, deswegen schließe ich mal den Run hinterm Windrad aus, leider..

Gruß

Micha

(Übrigens, durch die Verwendung des  und  sieht dies Posting doch gleich viel agressiver aus, nicht wahr? Denk mal drüber nach..)


----------



## Fhal (28. Juli 2009)

Das mit den offiziellen Strecken spräche ja rein theoretisch für den Trail hinter der Dirtline, wobei da das Ende der Strecke ziemlich ungünstig liegen würde (es sei denn, man würde die kleinen Trails die parallel zur Straße verlaufen als Tretpassage und Verlängerung nehmen um zum Startbereich zurück zu kommen).

Oder besagter Trail, der letztes Jahr Teil der CC-Strecke war. Bei dieser Strecke bin ich mir garnicht so sicher, dass sie Teil der offiziellen Wege auf der Halde war/ist. Vielleicht hab ich das aber auch falsch in Erinnerung.

Back on laufende Diskussion:
hört doch einfach mal auf euch zu zerfleischen. Tun wir doch einfach mal so, als hätte es gute Gründe (die wir noch nicht kennen), dass sich der Veranstalter anders um die Veranstaltung kümmert als es jemand von uns tun würde. Eigene Meinung zum Eventmanagement hin oder her, die Veranstaltung kaputt zu quatschen bevor sie gelaufen ist halte ich für kontraproduktiv (sowohl für die Veranstaltung selbst als auch für alle potentiellen Teilnehmer), da ich mich über alles freue was hier in der Gegend stattfindet. Das Event auf der Halde bedeutet z.B., dass ich innerhalb von zehn Minuten zuhause bin 

Von daher: lieber weiter über die Strecke spekulieren oder schonmal fürs Hochkurbeln üben, zumindest werde ich es so halten.


----------



## tokessa (28. Juli 2009)

Halde hoch in voller montur ? Viel spaß, das nennt man DH lol.


----------



## MichaH2 (28. Juli 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Das mit den offiziellen Strecken spräche ja rein theoretisch für den Trail hinter der Dirtline, wobei da das Ende der Strecke ziemlich ungünstig liegen würde (es sei denn, man würde die kleinen Trails die parallel zur Straße verlaufen als Tretpassage und Verlängerung nehmen um zum Startbereich zurück zu kommen).
> 
> Oder besagter Trail, der letztes Jahr Teil der CC-Strecke war. Bei dieser Strecke bin ich mir garnicht so sicher, dass sie Teil der offiziellen Wege auf der Halde war/ist. Vielleicht hab ich das aber auch falsch in Erinnerung.
> 
> ...




Fhal 

dieser Meinung schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an und das meinte ich auch mit "locker bleiben". Immerhin ist das ganze mal ein Versuch in Herten was zu bewegen, auch wenns hakt an allen Ecken und Kanten. Besser so als gar nix..

Ich persönlich fände ja den Trail  über die Dirtline gut, also den Drop, den Hang runter, dann um die Kurve die Dirtstrecke, dann grade aus, bis zum Weg hoch zum Windrad (das steile Stückchen durch die Büsche), hinterm Windrad den Trail runter, jeweils die Wege queren, dann irgendwie nach links, nee, rechts wieder richtung Ziel..., keine Ahnung wie lang das ist, geht aber bestimmt, durch die kurzen Anstiege, ordentlich auf die Pumpe 
(Ergänzung um 13:05 Uhr: So, nach überprüfung via Google Earth sag ich mal, ca. 1,3 Km. Hätte ich nicht gedacht..)
Gruß

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (28. Juli 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Halde hoch in voller montur ? Viel spaß, das nennt man DH lol.




iRide Enduro/DH powered by Rockstar nennt man das... 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Fhal (28. Juli 2009)

Auf Drops kann ich aber verzichten, dafür bin ich noch zu feige 

Maximal der kleine Drop mit den Zweigen an der Seite (vorletzter Abschnitt im Trail hinter dem Windrad), mehr habe ich mich noch nicht getraut. Und mit zusätzlichem "Rennstress" (sofern dieser aufkommt) ists sicherlich nicht angeraten Dinge zu fahren, die man normalerweise umschifft.


----------



## MichaH2 (28. Juli 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Auf Drops kann ich aber verzichten, dafür bin ich noch zu feige



Na, noch ist der Drops nicht gelutscht 

Der "Northshore" (Drop) ist aber harmlos, ich hatte letztes Jahr mal ein paar Kiddies die da runterfuhren gegenüber großes Klappe und meinte das man da ja locker mit dem Hardtail runter kann, dafür bräuchte man(n) nicht die DH Fullys mit denen die da zugange waren. Da mußte ich dann Farbe bekennen und bin mit einem Megakloß im Hals da runter. Naja, alles ging glatt, ich war der Held der Stunde und bin mit einem Megadrenalinspiegel und weichen Knien nach Hause abgezogen. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Fhal (28. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf zur Halde und inspiziere mal die Bodenbeschaffenheit


----------



## maoam1988 (28. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe ja das es irgendwie richtung northshore etc. geht , denn in sachen kondition stehts bei mir nicht ganz so doll, somit könnte ich dann da was wieder rausholen.
am besten würde mir die abfahrt hinter dem windrad gefallen aber das wird wohl ein wunsch bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaH2 (31. Juli 2009)

maoam1988 schrieb:


> ...denn in sachen kondition stehts bei mir nicht ganz so doll,...



 ja, auch ein Downhiller sollte ein bißchen was auf der Puste haben, bei einigen Streckenlängen, z.b. der neue Park in Braunlage (ca. 4KM) ist sonst schon nach der Hälfte der Ofen aus, bzw. die Muskulatur so sauer das goar nix mehr geht.  Da haben viele im zugehörigen Thread ganz schön große Klappe von wegen zu langweilig, nicht anspruchsvoll genug, etc. etc. die sollten da erst mal in einem Rutsch bei Renntempo runter, dann können wir uns wieder sprechen...

Gruß & trainiere schön

Micha


----------



## Fhal (2. August 2009)

Hier das Blog dazu:  klick

Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum der gute Mann aktuell nicht soo schnell reagiert wie man gemein hin erwartet.

Gute Besserung auch an dieser Stelle nochmal!

Die Email mit den Kontodaten hab ich heute gegen 20:00 erhalten und natürlich direkt das Geld überwiesen


----------



## maoam1988 (2. August 2009)

mein geld ist auch raus  mal sehn ob er sich noch mal auf meine ganzen mails meldet!


----------



## Fhal (2. August 2009)

Ich hoffe sehr für ihn, dass er sowas wie auto-reply hat für die ganzen Anmeldemails. Sonst sitzt er bis morgen früh noch am Rechner und klickt sich da durch.


----------



## MichaH2 (3. August 2009)

Na, sagte ich euch nicht das alles gut wird? 

Übrigens bin ich letzte Woche insgesamt 180 Km auf dem Rennrad gesessen, Kondition machen. Diese Woche werde ich wohl 2-3 mal zur Halde, auch immer nur schön Bergauf kurbeln. Kette rechts und Wiegetritt ist die Devise, dicke Muckis an den Beinen müssen her.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Fhal (4. August 2009)

Auf 180km komm ich sicherlich nicht, aber 2-3 die Woche Konditionstraining mache ich momentan auch. Plus an den Wochenende Techniktraining auf der Halde, sprich: runterballern  Solang ich nicht Letzter werde bei dem Rennen ist mir der Rest ziemlich gleich.


----------



## DC. (4. August 2009)

> dicke Muckis an den Beinen müssen her


bin fest davon überzeugt das du in zwei wochen mit richtigen schinken an den beinen am start sein wirst. immerhin beginnst du ja 3wochen vorher mit dem training


----------



## MichaH2 (4. August 2009)

DC. schrieb:


> bin fest davon überzeugt das du in zwei wochen mit richtigen schinken an den beinen am start sein wirst. immerhin beginnst du ja 3wochen vorher mit dem training



Ahh, Du bist ein pessimitischer Spassverderber 

abgesehen davon habe ich bereits richtig dicke Keulen, immerhin hänge ich jede Woche ca. 150-180 Km auf dem CC Rad, dazu noch Schwimmen und Laufen

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (6. August 2009)

Wasn hier los? Alle eifrig beim Training? Keiner der meckert? 

Gruß


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (6. August 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Keiner der meckert?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Na ,wenn Du so nett bittest : Es gibt immer noch keine Startzeiten


----------



## Fhal (6. August 2009)

Der Menü-Punkt "Meldelisten" erfüllt auch noch keine Funktion....


----------



## Tommy B. (6. August 2009)

Und zur Streckenführung gibts auch keine info ...  & auch


----------



## DC. (7. August 2009)

und ich habe noch keine bankdaten zugeschickt bekommen um mich anzumelden/zu überweisen


----------



## M::::: (7. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Und zur Streckenführung gibts auch keine info ...  & auch



Aber da steht doch das die Streckenführung erst am Renntag verkündet wird.


----------



## M::::: (7. August 2009)

DC. schrieb:


> und ich habe noch keine bankdaten zugeschickt bekommen um mich anzumelden/zu überweisen



Hab meine Daten am 2.8 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fhal (9. August 2009)

Langsam aber sicher bin ich doch unzufrieden mit dem Feedback-Verhalten seitens Hrn. Fuhrmann. Woran das im Einzelnen liegt kann ich natürlich nicht wissen, aber solange ich kein Feedback bekomme muss ich mir meine Meinung halt aufgrund von Spekulationen bilden. Insgesamt finde ich es bedenklich, wenn man zwei Wochen vor der Veranstaltung immernoch nicht weiß, ob man nun starten kann oder nicht. Ich glaube kaum, dass man bei CC-Rennen bspw. so lange auf eine Meldebestätigung warten muss. Zehn Euro sind jetzt auch keine Unsummen, aber eine Empfangsbestätigung (in irgendeiner Form) halte ich für ein Mindestmaß an Kundenfreundlichkeit und kann ich von einem professionellen Veranstalter wohl auch erwarten.

Ich hab´ grad nochmal ne Email an Hrn. Fuhrmann geschickt, kommt bis zum nächsten WE keine Antwort fordere ich mein Geld zurück und das Event kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Bislang fühl ich mich ein bischen verschaukelt und irgendwie auch wenig ernst genommen.


----------



## maoam1988 (9. August 2009)

irgendwas ist an der ganzen sache doch faul... einige leute haben immernoch keine bankdaten , können also auch nicht überweisen und somit nicht starten, andere haben bereits überwiesen und erhalten keine bestätigung, mich eingeschlossen! 
de website ist mehr als dürftig, auch so sind keinerlei infos zum event zu bekommen.
weder die stadt herten noch iride konnten mir in irgendeiner weise etwas zum ablauf und/oder zeiten  sagen. 
ich werde genau wie fhal bis nächste woche warten und dann mein geld zurück fordern , sollte er nicht umgehend und umfassend antwort auf meine mails geben und auch mal zum ganzen verhalten zu äussern.
meiner meinung nach ist der herr einfach nicht geeignet eine solche veranstaltung zu planen und durchzuführen , wenn er sich nichtmal um seine mails kümmern kann und man schon 2 wochen auch bankdaten warten muss.

alle die jetzt noch meinen man solle doch keinen aufstand machen , das event ist erst am 22, sind meiner meinung nach nicht ganz dich!!!


----------



## DC. (9. August 2009)

> alle die jetzt noch meinen man solle doch keinen aufstand machen , das event ist erst am 22, sind meiner meinung nach nicht ganz dich!!!


richtig!

wenn das rennen statt finden und ich teilnehmen sollte bezahle ich am tag des rennens vor ort


----------



## Nalini (9. August 2009)

Das ist wirklich alles schon ein bissl komisch....
Ich hab schon mal überlegt zu der Firma zu fahren, ist bei mir ganz in der Nähe... 
mal schauen


----------



## Fhal (9. August 2009)

Guck mal an, die Meldeliste ist plötzlich online.


----------



## Fhal (9. August 2009)

Mittlerweile gibts noch eine neue News-Mitteilung bzgl. der Startgebühr und einen konkreten Zeitplan für Samstag.


----------



## iRide-bikes (10. August 2009)

*iRide                               Enduro / DH Rennen powerd by ROCKSTAR Energy Drink*​ 

 Termin: 22.08.09
Anmeldung                               9.30-11.00Uhr (bitte Startgeld möglichst passend mitbringen  )
​ Freies                               Training 10.00-11.30Uhr (solltet ihr wahrnehmen)
​ Start                               12.00Uhr



​ 
Gruß


Jens
​


----------



## MichaH2 (10. August 2009)

Danke für diese klare Aussage 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## miss glückt (10. August 2009)

Tach Jungs,
ich hab mal ne Frage.
Und zwar :
Ist das eine Kombination aus Downhill und Enduro oder gibt es zwei Rennen,sprich ein Downhill-Rennen und ein Enduro-Rennen?
mfG,
Markus


----------



## Nalini (11. August 2009)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Und zwar :
> Ist das eine Kombination aus Downhill und Enduro oder gibt es zwei Rennen,sprich ein Downhill-Rennen und ein Enduro-Rennen?
> ...



Hey Markus,
es gibt nur ein Rennen am 22.08, eine Kombination aus "Downhill" und Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (11. August 2009)

Hi,
super,danke für die Antwort
Also ist man mit einem Downhiller fehl am Platz?
Geht´s denn auch wieder bergauf auf der Strecke?
Danke schonmal,
Markus


----------



## Tommy B. (11. August 2009)

Die Strecke ist ja bis zum Renntag "geheim", daher wird es wohl auf diese Frage keine vernünftige Antwort geben ... am besten mehrere Räder mitbringen und nach dem freien Training entscheiden, welches man fährt.

Das geht ja weiter bei der persönlichen Ausrüstung: Protektoren JA oder NEIN - und wenn JA dann welche ... Safety Jacket (auch blöd für bergauf) oder doch nur die normalen für Schienbeine und Ellenbogen ... Fullface JA oder NEIN ...

Ganz zu schweigen von dem persönlichen Können - kann ich die Strecke überhaupt fahren oder nicht ?!

Ist zwar schön, das Chancengleichheit für alle gegeben sein soll und vorher kein Training möglich ist. Aber dadurch bleiben halt irgendwie auch ziemlich viele Fragen offen.

Was  ein Glück habe ich an dem Wochenende eh keine Zeit, insofern brauche ich mich darüber nicht zu ärgern  .     

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## iRide-bikes (11. August 2009)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Hi,
> super,danke für die Antwort
> Also ist man mit einem Downhiller fehl am Platz?
> Geht´s denn auch wieder bergauf auf der Strecke?
> ...



Die Streckenführung, steht auch so in der Ausschreibung, wird erst am Samstag bekanntgegeben, deswegen auch meine Aufforderung zum freien Training zu erscheinen. Ein DHler, ohne das ich zuviel verrate (kenne die Strecke wirklich und echt nicht!!), wird nicht zum Vorteil gerreichen, wer die Halde kennt weiß das es stückweise auch bergauf gehen kann mangels Höhe der Halde über NN.  Mein Tipp: entweder ein nicht zu schweres Freeridebike oder ein solides Hardtail (4x)  

Gruss

Jens


----------



## Fhal (11. August 2009)

Lässt sich denn zumindest was dazu sagen, ob lediglich die genehmigten Strecken auf der Halde für das Rennen zur Verfügung stehen oder ob auch die "wilden" Trails miteinbezogen werden?


----------



## iRide-bikes (11. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Lässt sich denn zumindest was dazu sagen, ob lediglich die genehmigten Strecken auf der Halde für das Rennen zur Verfügung stehen oder ob auch die "wilden" Trails miteinbezogen werden?



Soviel ich weiß sind nur die als offizielle MTB Strecken ausgewiesenen Strecken auf der Halde zugelassen für das gesamte WE. Ich wäre ja auch für einige der wilden Trails, einige sind ja hier schon aufgeführt worden, mein persönlicher Favorit: Hinter der "Kunstinstallation" am Windrad runter, über den kleinen Northshore, die "dirtline", den Weg lang bis zum Einstieg in den "normalen hinter dem Windrad-Trail". 

bis dahin, spekuliert noch schön, bin ja leider am Samstag auf einer anderen Veranstaltung, komme aber Sonntag an den Stand von Selmastar/iRide/Rockstar.

Jens


----------



## Tommy B. (11. August 2009)

iRide-bikes schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß sind nur die als offizielle MTB Strecken ausgewiesenen Strecken auf der Halde zugelassen für das gesamte WE.



Also dann doch eher das CC - Rad ?!?


----------



## maoam1988 (11. August 2009)

nochmals offiziell: ich meinte mit meiner aussage das keine info zu bekommen sei erstmal nur die stadtverwaltung herten und in 2 linie iride denn dort habe ich keinen erreicht, mag daran liegen das ich immer erst spät nachmittags angerufen habe oder aber recht schnell wieder auflege da ich nicht wirklich bock auf nen AB hab- hätte ich gewusst das betreffende person ne weiterleitung zum handy hat hätte ich vermutlich nicht aufgelegt.

also an dieser stelle nochmals , sorry.


LG Jan


----------



## Fhal (11. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Also dann doch eher das CC - Rad ?!?



Je nachdem wie schnell du mit deinem CC über leicht rubblige Passagen kommst kann man die Halde sicherlich komplett auch mit einer Rennfeile fahren. Ich für meinen Teil fahre mit meinem Enduro und werde sicherlich auf meine Kosten kommen.


----------



## Fhal (14. August 2009)

Darf jeder Fahrer rein theoretisch in der Team-Area ein Zelt aufbauen, oder muss das gesondert angemeldet werden? Wenn ja wo, und ist das mit zusätzlichen Kosten (Standgebühren) verbunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniekaputt (14. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Darf jeder Fahrer rein theoretisch in der Team-Area ein Zelt aufbauen, oder muss das gesondert angemeldet werden? Wenn ja wo, und ist das mit zusätzlichen Kosten (Standgebühren) verbunden?


Normalerweise muss du das auch beim Herrn Fuhrmann anmelden. Das müsste aber eigentlich nicht so teuer sein. Eventuell ist das sogar für lau.
MfG

Reiner aus Essen


----------



## Fhal (15. August 2009)

Nett das du was dazu sagen kannst Reiner, leider mal wieder kein Feedback vom Veranstalter...

Ein Freund wollte halt für sich und ein paar Leute eine Art Teamzelt aufbauen, zum Schrauben, Sachen verstauen, Rückzugspunkt etc. *seufz*

Ich bin mal schwer gespannt auf die Veranstaltung.


----------



## Kniekaputt (15. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Nett das du was dazu sagen kannst Reiner, leider mal wieder kein Feedback vom Veranstalter...
> 
> Ein Freund wollte halt für sich und ein paar Leute eine Art Teamzelt aufbauen, zum Schrauben, Sachen verstauen, Rückzugspunkt etc. *seufz*
> 
> Ich bin mal schwer gespannt auf die Veranstaltung.



Hi (Jan?)! 
Notgedrungen könntet ihr eure Klamotten auch bei uns am Zelt ablegen.
Warum der Veranstalter da keine Antwort drauf geben kann, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Wir als SV Steele 11 haben mit der Samstag-Veranstaltung nix zutun. Es starten halt nur ein paar Leute von uns da, wie z.B. meine Tochter Lea.

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## maoam1988 (15. August 2009)

wes ist genau heute in einer woche und irgendwie scheint mir der ganze samstag völlig ungeplant zu sein.
es ist mir auch unverständlich wieso herr fuhrmann immernoch nicht auf meine mails reagiert hat.

es ist ja auch schön das alle die gleichen chancen haben sollen aber ich finds zum kotzen das scheinbar aufgrund des rennens die halde systematisch abgegangen wird um hindernisse platt und unsere strecken kaputt zu machen!
dh ist dort eh schon fasst unmöglich und so wies jetzt dort ausschaut müsste man die halde 2 mal rauf und runter um ne annehmbare strecke hinzubekommen, was dann aber nichts mehr mit dh zu tun hat.

dass die strecke erst samstag bekanntgegeben wird ist auch unverständlich, warscheinlich starten eh nur leute aus näherer umgebung und diese könnten auch alle dort trainieren soviel sie wollen, es vermutlich einfach keiner zeit!!!

wenn von veranstalterseite mit allen so umgegangen wird wie mit uns dann wird das event sang und klanglos untergehn!

wie siehts aus mit:

- anworten auf mails

- aufbau der strecke (wobei warscheinlich auch einige helfen würden wenn sie genaues wüssten)
- schon genannte problematik mit zelten bzw. pavillions 
- weiterer verlauf des tages nach den rennen ( evtl. abfahren weiterer strecken für leute die nicht oft hier fahren) 

bei entsprechendem wetter:
- grillen o.ä. ?!


----------



## Fhal (15. August 2009)

@Reiner: Ja, Jan ist richtig 

Das Angebot meine Sachen bei euch loszuwerden würd´ ich, falls angesprochene Alternative fehlt gern in Anspruch nehmen. Das Lea mitfährt hab ich auch schon gesehen. Leider wirds bei den Frauen wohl wenig spannend, so dicht ist das Fahrerinnen-Feld ja nicht. 

@Maoam:

Mach dich mal wieder ein bischen locker. Ist zwar ärgerlich, daran gibts ja nichts zu zweifeln. Aber durch den aufgestauten Frust verändert sich außer deiner Laune ja auch nichts. Daher: mal sehen was da kommt. Die Idee mit dem Grillen find ich gut, ich hab deinen Kugelgrill ja noch im Keller stehen. Es finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Leute die auch Lust hätten, irgendwer wird auch mit dem Auto da sein, so das man das Grillzeug dann bei Bedarf nach der Veranstaltung noch schnell einkaufen kann.

Das mit den baulichen Änderungen auf der Halde sehe ich garnicht im Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung. Dir sind die planierten Wege sicherlich auch aufgefallen. Ich vermute die setzen grad in einem langfristigen Vorhaben die Wege auf der Halde instand. Dabei wird dann wahrscheinlich auch aufgefallen sein, dass da fleißige Baumeister auf der Halde waren. Ich sehe das Ganze also als eine reine Aufräumaktion im Rahmen der Instandhaltung auf der Halde, keine wirklichen Anti-MTB-Aktionen. Das mit dem Hochkurbeln ist so eine Sache, deswegen üb´ ich ja seit ein paar Tagen auch nochmal speziell das Hochtreten . Das war aber schon von Anfang an klar, dass es nicht ohne gehen wird. Eine Woche hast du ja noch Zeit.


----------



## maoam1988 (15. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> @Reiner:
> 
> ...Das mit dem Hochkurbeln ist so eine Sache, deswegen üb´ ich ja seit ein paar Tagen auch nochmal speziell das Hochtreten . Das war aber schon von Anfang an klar, dass es nicht ohne gehen wird. Eine Woche hast du ja noch Zeit.


 
bin jetzt schon seit einigen tagen abends von mir zur halde - einmal hoch - runter und über ewald zurück...und nein nicht mim rad sondern joggen. wenn das kein training ist weiss ich auch nicht

heute hab ich erfahren das warscheinlich die beiden jungs mit denen ich zusammen teammässig fahren wollte nicht teilnehmen werden. einer fährt an dem tag woanders und der andere hat nach einem service seiner gabel nun eine kaputte gabel -.- , mal abwarten was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRide-bikes (17. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Darf jeder Fahrer rein theoretisch in der Team-Area ein Zelt aufbauen, oder muss das gesondert angemeldet werden? Wenn ja wo, und ist das mit zusätzlichen Kosten (Standgebühren) verbunden?



Guten Morgen,

Teamzelte sind umsonst, allerdings müßen diese vorher angemeldet werden, Formular ist ab morgen auf der Vest-Cup Seite downloadbar (goiles Wort ) da die Plätze ja eingeplant werden müssen. Bitte nur ein Zelt pro Team, nicht pro Fahrer!! Autos müssen auf den Parkplätzen bleiben!! Also kein Auto hinters Zelt oder so..

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Fhal (17. August 2009)

Das ist doch mal eine sehr positive Nachricht, dann muss ich mir nämlich trotz des sehr netten Angebots von Reiner keinen Zeltplatz schmarotzen.

Sehr gut!


----------



## iRide-bikes (17. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine sehr positive Nachricht, dann muss ich mir nämlich trotz des sehr netten Angebots von Reiner keinen Zeltplatz schmarotzen.
> 
> Sehr gut!



Tja, alles nur wegen Dir und für Dich organisiert... 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Fhal (17. August 2009)

Das kann ich als Kompliment oder als verbales Nachtreten verstehen. 

Ich tue mal so, als würde ich mich als Kunde bestätigt fühlen.


----------



## iRide-bikes (17. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Das kann ich als Kompliment oder als verbales Nachtreten verstehen.
> 
> Ich tue mal so, als würde ich mich als Kunde bestätigt fühlen.



das siehst Du ganz richtig  Mal ehrlich, da will euch keiner ans Geld, wer der Sache nicht traut kann sich ja am Samstag erst mal umgucken und dann nachmelden.

Jens


----------



## maoam1988 (17. August 2009)

gut das sich das nun doch geklärt hat... war ja deswegen extra bei rockstar!
was ich weiss ist das herr fuhrmann dort am mittwoch vorbeikommt und getränke holt und dann drück ihm alex meine karte in die hand  so dass wir spätestens bis donnerstag wirklich alles geklärt haben.
mehr konnte mir da leider keiner sagen weil die wirklich nur getränke stellen und sonst nicht viel mit dem termin am hut haben...

LG Jan


----------



## iRide-bikes (17. August 2009)

maoam1988 schrieb:


> gut das sich das nun doch geklärt hat... war ja deswegen extra bei rockstar!
> was ich weiss ist das herr fuhrmann dort am mittwoch vorbeikommt und getränke holt und dann drück ihm alex meine karte in die hand  so dass wir spätestens bis donnerstag wirklich alles geklärt haben.
> mehr konnte mir da leider keiner sagen weil die wirklich nur getränke stellen und sonst nicht viel mit dem termin am hut haben...
> 
> LG Jan



Ohne jetzt zu sarkastisch werden zu wollen, willst Du vielleicht auch noch beim Kanzleramt vorbeischauen und fragen ob da alles mit dem Event in Ordnung ist? Du hast extra bei der Stadt Herten angerufen, dann angeblich bei mir, woraufhin ich dich via PM gebeten habe nicht so ein Blödsinn zu verbreiten und jetzt warst Du auch noch bei Rockstar um Dich wegen des Events zu erkundigen? 
Da fahren nur Leute den Berg runter und haben hoffentlich Spaß dabei, das ist doch nichts staatstragendes. Wer kommen will, soll kommen, der Rest bleibt halt zuhause. 
Seid doch froh das Oliver versucht da was auf die Beine zu stellen damit die ganze Sache ein bißchen Spaß für alle bringt. Wer nicht alle Hintergründe/Internas kennt weiß auch nicht um die Hindernisse. Solche Dinge sind auch nicht für ein Forum zur öffentlichen Diskussion bestimmt. Dissen ist einfach.
Um das nochmal klar zu stellen, ihr glaubt doch nicht das Oliver sich an dem Event eine goldenen Nase verdient? Kann gut sein das da eine schwarze null steht oder eine rote, das ganze Ding ist mal ein Versuch etwas zu machen neben dem SKS Cup um die Bandbreite des MTB Sports zu zeigen. 

Jens


----------



## Fhal (17. August 2009)

Von irgendwelchen Verdienstmöglichkeiten spricht hier ja niemand und gedisst wurde hier prinzipiell auch nicht. Lediglich das teils mangelnde Feedback wurde kritisiert, und das meiner Meinung nach zurecht.

Vielleicht ergeben sich Samstag ja noch persönliche Gespräche, dann könnte sich viel relativieren.


----------



## maoam1988 (17. August 2009)

ich war nur bei rockstar um diese paar fragen zu klären die ja immernoch im raum standen!!! (welche ja auch teilweise schon heute geklärt wurden , was ich aber nicht wissen konnte! wenn du es nicht glaubst ruf dort an und rede bitte nicht so als würde ich hier irgendwelche märchen verbreiten...bei euch habe ich auch angerufen nur hatte ich wie schon gesagt keine lust auf ab´s und habe nach einigen klingelzeichen wieder aufgelegt (woher sollte ich wissen das du ne weiterleitung hast?)
es hat hier auch keiner behauptet das sich herr fuhrmann mit unseren paar kröten seinen urlaub finanziert! und wenn jemand eine frage zu genanntem event hat kann man doch wohl erwarten eine antwort zu bekommen , denn grade soetwas zeichnet einen guten organisator aus und verschafft einem event mehr teilnehmer. 
ich habe ja unteranderem auch gefragt wie es mit aufbau der strecke aussieht und nicht weil ich der erste sein will der sie kennt sondern um ihm evtl. unter die arme greifen zu können, soweit ich weiss bin ich mit diesem angebot nicht alleine! 

am besten wärs gewesen wenn er hier mal selbst gesagt hätte wies aussieht und was noch gemacht werden muss oder das es probleme gibt...

wünsche mir trozdem das wir alle an dem tag unseren spaß haben werden.


----------



## Fhal (19. August 2009)

Habt euch doch einfach alle lieb. 

Ich freu mich, trotz gewisser "Unstimmigkeiten", ziemlich auf Samstag.

Lediglich eine Frage ist bislang ungeklärt: ab wann darf man als Privatperson anfagen sein Zelt dort aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiftsquelle (19. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, trotz gewisser "Unstimmigkeiten", ziemlich auf Samstag.



Eben, ist schließlich ''nur'' ein kleines lokales Rennen, da gibts doch ganz andere Sachen im Leben, über die man sich Aufregen kann.


----------



## Fhal (19. August 2009)

Kommst du jetzt doch zum Rennen?

War da nicht irgendwas, was das verhindert haben sollte?

Hatte mir zumindest Warpax erzählt...oder bezog sich das nur auf den einen Samstag?


----------



## iRide-bikes (20. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Habt euch doch einfach alle lieb.
> 
> Ich freu mich, trotz gewisser "Unstimmigkeiten", ziemlich auf Samstag.
> 
> Lediglich eine Frage ist bislang ungeklärt: ab wann darf man als Privatperson anfagen sein Zelt dort aufzubauen?



ich hab euch doch alle einfach lieb 

Auf dem Anmeldeformular steht doch das:

*Am 22.08. Aufbau bis 9.00Uhr / Abbau ab 16.00Uhr*

*Am 23.08. Aufbau bis 8.00Uhr / Abbau ab 17.00Uhr*


deswegen nehme ich mal an das Du anfangen kannst wann Du willst, ab 0:01 Uhr aber nur bis 9:00 Uhr. Übrigens, Zelte nicht breiter als 3 M wegen der Rettungswege, die Zelte werden nämlich auf der Zufahrtstrasse aufgebaut!!


Jens


----------



## Fhal (20. August 2009)

Ich find "ich nehme an, dass" nicht so verbindlich wie bis XX:XX darf aufgebaut werden. Weiterhin wüsste ich schon gerne obs Stress mit dem Ordnungsamt oder sonstwem gibt, wenn man z.B. anfängt schon morgen Abend sein Zelt aufzubauen.

Das mit den 3 Metern wird so ein Problem, das Zelt von Maoam und mir ist nämlich leider 3,90x4,90. Was anderes war auf die Schnelle nicht aufzutreiben. Auch ein Pavillon oder ähnliches ist grad nicht zur Hand...


----------



## iRide-bikes (20. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Ich find "ich nehme an, dass" nicht so verbindlich wie bis XX:XX darf aufgebaut werden. Weiterhin wüsste ich schon gerne obs Stress mit dem Ordnungsamt oder sonstwem gibt, wenn man z.B. anfängt schon morgen Abend sein Zelt aufzubauen.
> 
> Das mit den 3 Metern wird so ein Problem, das Zelt von Maoam und mir ist nämlich leider 3,90x4,90. Was anderes war auf die Schnelle nicht aufzutreiben. Auch ein Pavillon oder ähnliches ist grad nicht zur Hand...



Hi,

Aufbau nur am 22.ten, steht doch auch in der Anmeldung, Morgen Abend ist nicht der 22.te, sondern der 21.te. Auch wenn das jetzt Oberschulmeisterlich klingt. Du oder Maoam könntet ja in der Sache auch mal das Ordnungsamt anrufen und nachfragen, ich habe da keine Ahnung, genehmigt ist wahrscheinlich nur das Datum in der Anmeldung. 
die 3 m Breite die in der Anmeldung stehen sind aufgrund der Strassenbreite und min. Durchfahrtbreite für die Rettungskräfte, da gibt es keinen Spielraum. Erfahrungsgemäß, (als Aussteller bei vielen Rennen dieses und letztes Jahr) achten die offziellen Behördenvertreter genau drauf das die Zufahrtswege nicht verbaut werden, ist auch verständlich, keiner von euch will ja im Falle eines Falles da länger in der Gegend rumliegen als nötig, nur weil ein Aussteller/Team nicht die max. Breite eingehalten hat und der Rettungswagen nicht durchkommt. Auch andere Aussteller die zu Ihren Standplätzen wollen machen gerne mal Stress wenn Sie nicht vorbeikommen mit Ihren Hängern etc. Da hab ich schon recht lustige Sachen gesehen, vom Zelt umfahren bis zur handfesten Schlägerei

gutgehn

Jens

Ahso, noch eine Ergänzung, es gibt mit Sicherheit morgen Abend keinen Wachschutz, noch ein Grund das Zelt nicht aufzubauen, nicht das es dann weg ist. und ich nehm es mal auf mich, Aufbau ab 7:00 Uhr!


----------



## Fhal (20. August 2009)

Gerüchteweise kann man in einem Zelt auch schlafen. 

Whatever, kein Zelt, also brauchen wir auch morgen nix aufbauen. Problem gelöst. Ich hoffe die Sonne pellt am Samstag nicht so vom Himmel, Schatten war nämlich letztes Jahr am Start/Ziel-Bereich vom NRW-Cup spärlich gesät.


----------



## maoam1988 (20. August 2009)

ich werds wohl mitbringen und einfach testen - zur not lassen sich einzelne segmente einfach beim aufbau schon grade anstatt schräg abhängen und somit sollte das wohl alles passen.
andernfalls bau ich wieder ab!
habs auch so an oliver gemailt, hoffe er nimmt das so an.
es sind auch nicht 3,9m sondern 3,7m und hier muss man um jeden cm feilschen 

und zum aufbau steht auf der offi-seite Freitag 21.08 !!!

Jan


----------



## Stiftsquelle (20. August 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Kommst du jetzt doch zum Rennen?
> 
> War da nicht irgendwas, was das verhindert haben sollte?
> 
> Hatte mir zumindest Warpax erzählt...oder bezog sich das nur auf den einen Samstag?



Das bezog sich nur auf den einen Samstag, da war 24h Rennen Duisburg angesagt...

Dann mal bis Samstag; neben meiner Schnelligkeit  erkennt ihr mich auch am giftgrünen Commencal.


----------



## iRide-bikes (20. August 2009)

maoam1988 schrieb:


> und zum aufbau steht auf der offi-seite Freitag 21.08 !!!
> 
> Jan



Der Strecke, mein lieber Maoam, der Strecke sowie des Bierstandes, Verkabelung, etc. etc. Der Aufbau für die Teams und die Aussteller ist in der Anmeldung!


Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. August 2009)

Wird der ganze Spaß gefilmt?
Ich kann an dem Tag leider nicht zum zuschauen kommen und würde doch echt gerne mal sehen wo und wie die Leute da fahren.


----------



## Fhal (20. August 2009)

Ich mache auf jeden Fall Fotos mit unserer Handquetsche, besonder toll werden die aber nicht ausfallen. Für bewegte Bilder taugt das kleine Ding leider nicht so wirklich.


----------



## maoam1988 (20. August 2009)

grade ne mail bekommen: > ich glaube die rt eures zelts passt nicht in das gesamtbild der anderen 
aussteller und der veranstaltung

sorry

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Oliver Fuhrmann



sollte sich daran nicht mehr ändern werde ich und die 2 anderen aus dem team nicht teilnehmen ! ich stelle mich weder bei 22° den ganzen tag direkt in die sonne noch lasse ich meine sachen im auto oder auf dem boden stehen.

hab jetzt alles organisiert und nun kommt sowas? das war genau das was ich gemeint hab von wegen alles auf den letzten tag ist ******** und man muss manches auch organisieren!!! 

auf meine anderen fragen hab ich bis jetzt ja immernoch keine antwort bekommen!

...

Jan


----------



## Terence Hill (20. August 2009)

Wenn du vorhast ein Campingzelt auf die "Expofläche" zu stellen(so wie ich die vorherigen Posts von dir deute), würde ich Dich das dort auch nicht aufbauen lassen.


----------



## maoam1988 (20. August 2009)

Terence Hill schrieb:


> Wenn du vorhast ein Campingzelt auf die "Expofläche" zu stellen(so wie ich die vorherigen Posts von dir deute), würde ich Dich das dort auch nicht aufbauen lassen.


 

ja nur leider ist der begriff irreführend , das habe ich herrn fuhrmann auch geschr. 

es ist eigendlich nichts anderes als ein großer pavillion... kein boden , entsprechende höhe etc.

ich könnte mir mit leichtigkeit nen richtigen pavillion leihen nur leider sind die alle noch viel größer und kommen damit garnicht erst in frage.

hätte man sowas vor einer woche oder früher gewusst wäre es gar kein problem gewesen noch was zu organisieren , wenn man sich jedoch erst 48 stunden vor beginn um sowas kümmert siehts anders aus!


----------



## M::::: (21. August 2009)

Das die Kommunikation verbesserungsfähig ist ,ist ja ohne Frage richtig (hab ich ja auch schon öfter angemerkt ).

Was jetzt aber hier für n Aufriss wg. nem Zeltplatz gemacht wird, versteh ich nicht so ganz  Wenn bei ne DH Rennen jeder sein Zelt in die Expo packen würde , wär aber schnell Schluss mit dem Platzangebot (von MA Rennen mit 1500 Startern mal ganz zu schweigen) .
Bei den für morgen angesagten ~24° (ist ja jetzt nun nicht grad Hitzeschlag verdächtig) wär s mir auch zu aufwendig, für nen ~ 4 h Event nen Zelt/Pavillion auf zu stellen. 
Aber gut ,jeder wie er mag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (21. August 2009)

Seit wann issn das Haftungsauschlußformular zum Download online ? War doch vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht da ,oder ?


----------



## Kniekaputt (21. August 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Seit wann issn das Haftungsauschlußformular zum Download online ? War doch vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht da ,oder ?


Wieso! Musst du für deine Frau dann eines ausfüllen? ;-)))

Bis morgen!


----------



## M::::: (22. August 2009)

Nö, nur runter laden ; schreiben kann se selber


----------



## pseudosportler (22. August 2009)

Und wie war es, da ich bis kurz nach 12 geschlafen habe (Nachtschicht), habe ich mich nicht aufraffen könne noch vorbei zu schauen.
Hat sich das gelohnt, wäre das was für mich gewesen oder ehr nicht.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## DC. (22. August 2009)

na ja, war schon ein bisschen enttäuschend was da ablief. 
streckenführung für die katz. denke die jungs die morgen beim XC-rennen starten fahren "heftigere" downhills


----------



## maoam1988 (22. August 2009)

hab von einigen von euch fotos ... wer welche möchte PN mit nummer ... jemand mich/nr.17 geknipst ?


----------



## Liteville (22. August 2009)

DC. schrieb:


> enttäuschend was da ablief


Hallo E.,
kann mich dem nur anschließen,

Typ Kindergarten-Downhill mit langem höhenmeterfreiem Tretstück zwischendurch... 
immerhin unfallfrei, was für mich nicht selbstverständlich ist 
und nicht Letzter, obwohl das wohl eher meiner körperlichen Verfassung entspricht.

War aber wegen der ausnahmslos netten Mitfahrer trotzdem ein schöner Samstag. 
Trotzdem nächstes Jahr sicher ohne mich.

LG L.

PS K. ist Zweite bei den Damen geworden. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fhal (23. August 2009)

Letzter bin ich gewesen, weil noch schlechter in Form. 

Tut mir nicht weh, bis nächstes Jahr wird dann fleißig trainiert.


----------



## Fhal (23. August 2009)

Falls irgendwer Bilder gemacht hat und diese weitergeben möchte, ich würde mich sehr freuen ein bischen Dokumetation von gestern zu sehen.
Mein Email-Eingang verträgt etwa 1 GB, ihr dürft mir also auch gern größere Pakete zusenden. Sortieren müsst ihr da auch nichts, ich such mir gern selber die schönsten Fotos raus.


----------

